# Can't access volume control.



## Inflatable_Z (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, here's my problem. For some odd reason my computer tells me the sound is muted and if I want to hear anything I must unmute it. I have learned that the only way to solve this is through volume control. But, the application for volume control isn't on my computer, it must have some how been deleted. SO I tried downloading it from the Windows 98 CD. But apparently this CD doesn't have it. I can't find the right one to download the application. If there is anyway to download this file please let me know. Thanx


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Inflatable_Z
Welcome to TSG!
Are you saying the speaker Icon is missing from your Systray lower right? If so go to control panel\multimedia or sound and multimedia click that and set to display volume control in taskbar.

I you do not have a multimedia or Sounds and multimedia section in control panel or it is not functioning when you click it then you have a problem with MMSYS.CPL either missing or corrupt. If so let us know and we can tell you how to extract a new copy.

Dave


----------



## Inflatable_Z (Jan 3, 2003)

The problem the whole file is missing, no icon, no application whatsoever, but yet my computer tells me the sound is muted.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Inflatable_Z
Go to start\find and type in MMSYS.CPL and see if it finds this file located in C:\Windows system. If it is there double click it to see if it opens. If it is missing then let us know. Also how is your system telling you that the sound is muted? Have you downloaded anything lately that may have overwrote you sound files or added any games?

Dave


----------



## Inflatable_Z (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, in fact, we did download a game. Thanx


----------



## Inflatable_Z (Jan 3, 2003)

I tried what you said and it is missing. It needs to be installed is what the message said.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Inflatable_Z,

Go to Start > Run and enter the following:

*C:\WINDOWS\SNDVOL32.EXE*

It should bring up the 'Play Control' window in which you can adjust the volumes.

If you don't have the file, go to Start > Settings> Control Panel > 'Add Remove Programs' > Windows Setup > Multimedia > Details

Check 'Volume Control' and click 'OK' twice to install.


----------

